# New York city MMP



## Lobochristy (Aug 30, 2013)

NYC might have a MMP link here

http://thecannabisstraindirectory.com/blog/latest-marijuana-news/new-york-nyc-comptroller-calls-for-establishment-of-a-medical-marijuana-program/

http://enewspf.com/latest-news/health-and-fitness/45773-new-york-city-comptroller-releases-report-calling-for-the-establishment-of-a-medical-marijuana-program.html


----------

